# Caley canal



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Having lived in Lochaber for a number of years and then spent an equal number of years in the merchant navy, I didn't know the Caledonian Canal was twinned with the Rideau Canal in Ontario. On a visit back north I visited the Corpach basin and found an information board on the subject. Hopefully you can read the text from the thumbnail. I have also visited the Rideau Canal ( sadly in the summer so I haven't seen it frozen!) but didn't see any similar information board, does one exist?


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

This winter the Rideau canal was very late in freezing due to mild conditions in December and January.
Made up for it later and the worlds longest skating rink was open for just one day short of the record. Thousands skate on it each day and there is plenty of entertainment along the banks.
Ottawa TOO COLD for me except when Parlament is sitting and hot air is generated
Bill


----------

